# Synchronisation iBooks ipad et iPhone



## mire2 (16 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

 J ai une question. Peut on synchroniser nos documents genre pdf personnel dans iBooks entre les différents iOS. Chez moi les livres acheter sur le store  se synchronisent mais pas mes documents.
Pouvez vous m aider svp?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Octobre 2013)

Ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi non plus 
À la lecture du Web, j'ai l'impression que seuls les iBooks achetés sur le store sont synchronisés entre iDevices (sans passer par iTunes).

Dommage...


----------



## lineakd (18 Octobre 2013)

@mire2, tu pourrais utiliser une autre application pour la lecture de tes documents en pdf, qui permet de synchroniser les documents par icloud, comme l'application document readdle (ce n'est qu'un exemple, il y en a d'autres).


----------

